# electrode spacing



## BSSTG (Sep 21, 2015)

Greetings,

2014 NEC

Long standing requirement for made electrodes to be spaced a min of 6 ft apart if rods are of "another grounding system" 250.53 (B). I was looking at a 600 amp service awhile ago. Power company requires a rod for their meter which is on the same rack as the service disconnecting means. Electrician has a rod for his service disconnect and 2' away is the rod for the meter required by elect company. They are not bonded together. Power company does not want them bonded together.

I'm not so sure moving 1 rod a min. 6' from the other will make this ok? In my mind the whole shooten match should be bonded together. Sounds to me like they have made parallel ground paths.

BTW, job was permitted before I got here. The one-line would not have passed muster with me.

Comments?

BSSTG


----------



## north star (Sep 21, 2015)

*~ $ ~*

The POCO will have their way on their requirements for their electrode.

IMO, ...it is O.K. to have multiple rods \ electrodes, as long as you meet

the minimum requirements.

Not sure if this helps or not Byron...



*~ $ ~*


----------

